# 1917 Wolverine Leather Goods Bicycle



## Jay81 (Sep 15, 2018)

Picked up this 1917 Wolverine Leather Goods badged bike. I'm very excited to be the new caretaker of this local piece.
You may recognize it, as it belonged to Dan the bike man. 

I'm planning on making it a rider. I'll be on the lookout for a grip like the one shown, to replace the one that's missing. Also an appropriate set of pedals, and a 700c wheelset. 
Here's a few pics of how it currently looks.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 15, 2018)

Real cool rider, and history!


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 15, 2018)

Like to see serial # looks kind of Davis made???


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 15, 2018)

chainring.....real familiar....not much protein today,kind of out it!


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 15, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> Like to see serial # looks kind of Davis made???




I'll get it tomorrow if I get a chance. I found one of Dan's pics that showed it, but it was blurry.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 16, 2018)

maybe Iver johnson  or Lovel Diamond mfg for the Detroit co.


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 16, 2018)

Now that I look at it, it is not Iver johnson???? serial # please


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 16, 2018)

Still need protein, coffee does not do it!


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 16, 2018)

176761


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 16, 2018)

definitely not Davis Dayton, that chainring I know????


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 16, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Picked up this 1917 Wolverine Leather Goods badged bike. I'm very excited to be the new caretaker of this local piece.
> You may recognize it, as it belonged to Dan the bike man.
> 
> I'm planning on making it a rider. I'll be on the lookout for a grip like the one shown, to replace the one that's missing. Also an appropriate set of pedals, and a 700c wheelset.
> ...



Very cool bike, Wolverine leather goods is on the list of dealers that sold Schwinn bikes at one time. Although I know that's probably not a Schwinn, I think it's pretty cool to see your bike with that badge on it. I saw it in the other form and thought it was pretty cool. I actually talked to him about it. I was wondering if now that you own it, if it's alright if I put it in the book on writing about Schwinn head badges? I would naturally give you credit for the photos. Thank you very much. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 16, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Very cool bike, Wolverine leather goods is on the list of dealers that sold Schwinn bikes at one time. Although I know that's probably not a Schwinn, I think it's pretty cool to see your bike with that badge on it. I saw it in the other form and thought it was pretty cool. I actually talked to him about it. I was wondering if now that you own it, if it's alright if I put it in the book on writing about Schwinn head badges? I would naturally give you credit for the photos. Thank you very much. Barry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk




Sure, that would be cool.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 16, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Sure, that would be cool.



Thanks man, I really appreciate it. Have a great day. Barry

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Duchess (Sep 19, 2018)

It looks like it could be Iver-built to me—same internal lug construction and style of drop outs and rear triangle as well as the crank.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 22, 2018)

Well I made an odd discovery today. Left side takes a 9/16 pedal, and right side takes 1/2, and it's a one piece crank. Go figure!
Gonna be fun finding matching pedals! May just have to find a different crank.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 22, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Well I made an odd discovery today. Left side takes a 9/16 pedal, and right side takes 1/2, and it's a one piece crank. Go figure!
> Gonna be fun finding matching pedals! May just have to find a different crank.



That is strange. I wonder if someone fixed a messed up hole, by tapping it out to the next size up?


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 22, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> That is strange. I wonder if someone fixed a messed up hole, by tapping it out to the next size up?




That's probably what happened.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 22, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> That's probably what happened.



I can't wait to see what it looks like when your done cleaning it up. Barry


----------

